
Running Java on Docker images on a Mac - jvwilge
https://vanwilgenburg.wordpress.com/2017/05/15/running-java-on-docker-images-on-your-mac-a-getting-started-guide/
======
yegortimoshenko
VM, inside a virtualization layer, inside an operating system, inside a VM,
inside an operating system.

~~~
JulianWasTaken
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-
death...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-death-of-
javascript)

------
gameface
What are the reasons for wanting to run java inside docker? The jvm is
supported andavailable, and portable on every environment socket is, so what
does it get you?

~~~
coldtea
Developing/testing for multiple versions at the same time, having repeatable
tests, versioning, using the same environment for development as your final
deliverable (e.g. a Linux environment not OS X), being able to take your
container and run it on production as is, and more things besides?

~~~
manquer
wouldn't a build server be better for that sort of release testing? like
travis CI / gitlab CI runner on DO / light sail etc @ $5/month

~~~
coldtea
Not all developers have access to a build server or want to bother setting up
one.

------
yjgyhj
I have been working on a Clojure (so JVM) program that I run in Docker for
Mac.

It requires some data on disk, which is about 100GB. Since my laptop has a
pathetic 250GB SSD I got an external drive for this. All well.

But I get the problem that the Mac shuts down after doing IO from inside the
VM for about 10-20 minutes. Just a black screen and a second later reboot.

Has anyone on this forum had the same issue? I have the same when running in
VirtualBox, and after wiping the Mac totally and reinstalling the OS. Happens
using both USB and Thunderbolt.

~~~
bschwindHN
> It requires some data on disk, which is about 100GB

As someone who develops on a Macbook with a 128 GB drive, this is completely
crazy to me. How is it taking up 100 GB? I use Docker for Mac for most of my
day-to-day development, mostly for running docker-compose environments so I
have separated Redis/Postgres environments for each app. They take up nowhere
near 100 GB. Something sounds very wrong, but I can't imagine how it would be
caused by the JVM running Clojure.

~~~
yjgyhj
> How is it taking up 100 GB?

A couple of blockchains. As said, it's the data of my app, not Clojure or
Docker.

~~~
bschwindHN
Oh, I read it as "Yeah it takes up some space on my drive, like 100 GB".
Having it as actual data the program is processing makes way more sense, sorry
about that.

------
floatboth
So much for "write once, run everywhere". "Write once, run on Linux" doesn't
sound as good :(

~~~
eicnix
I believe its more like "write once, run everywhere except for mac". Microsoft
is working on running linux containers natively on Windows.

~~~
hedwall
Both the xhyve and hyper-v drivers for docker does the same thing, boots a
tiny Linux VM that can run docker for you.

